
SpaceX wins its First competitively-bid Air Force satellite contract - rbanffy
http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/news/2017/03/14/spacex-wins-its-1st-competitively-bid-air-force.amp.html
======
greenhouse_gas
SpaceX, despite all its geek-cred, is still solidly an enterprise B2B
provider. At this point, however much I'd like to comment, I have nothing to
say except that if the been-counters in the DoD (and the other satellite
companies) approve, they probably know what they're doing.

